# Wohin mit defektem PC



## Jolly91 (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin mal interessiert daran wie ihr eure defekten Bauteile entsorgt oder ob ihr die Teile als Ersatzzwecke im Keller bunkert.


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2018)

Wenns defekt ist Recyclinghof was sonst?


----------



## amdahl (11. Februar 2018)

Als "ungetestet" auf ebay veraufen.
Scherz beiseite, was wirklich defekt ist kommt in den Elektroschrott. Grenzfälle wandern in diverse Schubladen, man weiß nie wann man mal ein Ersatzteil für Testzwecke braucht.


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mal interessiert daran wie ihr eure defekten Bauteile entsorgt oder ob ihr die Teile als Ersatzzwecke im Keller bunkert.



Naja, wenn defekt, dann defekt. Da brauche ich nichts bunkern.  Wenn es wirklich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist, dann auf den Wertstoffhof damit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> ich bin mal interessiert daran wie ihr eure defekten Bauteile entsorgt oder ob ihr die Teile als Ersatzzwecke im Keller bunkert.



Was kaputt ist braucht man nicht im Keller zu lagern. 

Ehrliche Antwort? Ich stelle das Zeug bei mir vorne an die Straße. Es dauert in der Regel weniger als einen Tag bis irgendjemand das Zeug mitgenommen hat bzw. irgendein Kleintransporter aus dem Ostblock alles eingesammelt hat und versucht es zu verscherbeln. Funktioniert mit allem. Fernseher, PCs, Gartenmöbel, völlig egal. Schrottverticker Romania regelt.


----------



## P2063 (12. Februar 2018)

wenn demnächst Sperrmüll in der Gegend ist einfach vor die Tür stellen. Ist in der Regel in weniger als einer Stunde weg.

Ansonsten nimmt unser Wertstoffhof alles was irgendwie mit elektronischen Bauteilen zu tun hat kostenlos an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

Je nach Rechner, Alter etc. wird rausgepuhlt was verwertbar ist und der Rest landet im Schrottcontainer auf der Arbeit oder wird von den ewig im Orbit kreisenden Schrottis rekrutiert. Wo bei mir hoher Durchfluß herrschte gab ich den Überschuß einfach an schulische Einrichtungen weiter oder an Leute die diese pflegten. So mancher landete aber bei Bedürftigen denen ein einfacheres Modell für das WWW reichte


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2018)

Von Defekten Platinen und co bau ich alle Verwertbaren Elektronik Bauteile runter, das was für mich unbrauchbar ist wird an meinen Schrotthändler verkauft, für Mainboards wo die Chips noch drauf sind bekomm ich 1 € bei Steckkarten mit IC´s gibts 50cent, klingt erstmal nicht so viel, aber alle halbe Jahr läppert sich da schon was zusammen, ansonst haben meine Kunden die Möglichkeit das ich alte Rechner in Zahlung nehme oder Kostenlos entsorge wenn sie wirklich garnix mehr Wert sind. Und das schöne dabei ist, ich weiß zu 100% das mein Elektroschrott nicht in Afrika landet da mein Schrotthändler da er quasi ne Sammelstelle ist für ein Recycling Unternehmen die E-Schrott aufkaufen. Is auch vertraglich alles unter dach und fach.
Die Rechner mit dennen man noch halbwegs was machen kann werden gesammelt und weitergegeben, da halte ich es so wie Dr. Bakterius


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Februar 2018)

Naja einen Alten als Ersatz hab ich immer in meinem Fall ein AMD 939 4800+ mit 2x260GTX
Was aber defekt ist geht eben zum Wertstoffhof kostenlos endsorgen. Ein Arbeitskollege sammelt aber auch Elektrostrott und lässt es hir in Deutschland Wiederverwerten. Gold/Silber... etc
Ansonsten sachen wie zurzeit mein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 750W was Top Funktioniert aber eben ein etwas lautes Lüfterlager hat- keine Garantie.
Da muss ich noch sehen was damit zu machen sei. Aber eventuell bei Ebay- leider gibt es dort die Option ---Funktionfähig- mit Technischen Markel--- nicht. Daher weiß ich noch nicht ob ich es als "Gebraucht" mit  Deutlich beschriebenen Fehler oder "Defekt" angeben soll^^
Wertstoffhändler des Vertauens ist immer gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2018)

Alles defekte bei egay Kleinanzeigen reinsetzen. Ich verkaufe da meinen ganzen Müll. Sogar für abgefahrene Reifen gibts da noch Geld.


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2018)

Ich schmeiß das Zeug entweder in die gelbe Tonne (obwohl das bei uns eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist) oder bringe es zum Wertstoffhof. Beim recycling kommt es in beiden Fällen sowieso an..


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2018)

Bis jetzt hab ich ja noch nichts weggeworfen, ich könnte aber damit beginnen. Ich hab sogar einen AMD 6000 mit ASUS M2N4-SLI samt 2x2gb DDR2-800 Corsair Value Ram im Keller stehen. 

Also darf ich mich hinsetzen und testen was defekt ist. Muss ich halt die 980Ti in den Rechner mit dem Q9550 stecken, der wird das ja befeuern können. Und wenn ich ihn auf 8Ghz prügeln muss und der Kühler glüht. 

Ich hab mal einen dünnen Gartenschlauch (normal hab ich ja die guten gelben 1" Schläuche) draußen vors Tor liegen lassen weil ich mal was holen musste. Ich geh ums Eck, da hält ein Kastenwagen an, nimmt den Schlauch ich schau raus, Wagen weg, Schlauch weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

Das war der örtliche Tierfänger vom Zoo, er wollte dich einfach nur von diesem gefährlichen Wildtier schützen. So etwas ähnliches hatte ein Bekannter bei dem Umzug erlebt da bekam ein Eßtisch nebst 4 Stühlen neue Beine weil er aus Faulheit vorpacken wollte. Ich habe hier so ein paar Käste worin mein Zeugs sammel und wenn voll dann weg


----------



## Lotto (12. Februar 2018)

Naja meist geht ja nicht alles gleichzeitig kaputt, sondern es ist eine einzige Komponente defekt. Die halt bei Gelegenheit zum Recyclinghof bringen und den Rest halt bei ebay vertickern.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2018)

Das hau ich hier ins Forum. Bin so frech.


----------

